# back injuries



## ok2climb (Jul 17, 2003)

I was just diagnosed with a herniated disk, my L-5, S-1 and would like to hear from anyone who has had a similar injury. I was told by some doctors that going back to climbing might not be possible, all depends on how well i heal. Any info would be appreciated


----------



## Stumper (Jul 17, 2003)

Sorry to hear about your problem.FWIW my father went back to climbing (limited climbing and he probably should not do any) after A broken back, paralysis and spinal fusion. Good treatment is important. So is stubbornness.:angel:


----------



## ok2climb (Jul 17, 2003)

Stumper,

Good treatment has not been possible due to all the crap that you go thru with Kaiser Permanente, stubbornness and a love for climbing are in abundant supply. Thanx


----------



## rborist1 (Jul 18, 2003)

:Eye:


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jul 18, 2003)

I have both in the L4-S1 impinging on nerve endings. Climbing helps a lot.

The biggest thing you can do is get into PT asap and do the excersizes as if they were religion. they can squeez the bad part down and help the body to reabsorb what wont go back in.

It is important to get this going as soon as you can stand the movements. Nerves in cronic pain can "remember" the state and never return to a painless one, even when the impingment is gone. That is where i am due to VA problems during the past Democraptic administration. Not to say that the current (non)Republican one is much more Vet freindly.

All you former GI's that are not in The Legion and VFW gotta correct that error!

Oh and Naproxin BID


----------



## tophopper (Jul 19, 2003)

The worst pain i ever experienced was a herniation btw my L5-S1.
I was laid up for 3 months, taking steriods and the usual mix of pain killers. Finally, it became so severe i had to resort to surgery. it was the best thing i did, the moment I awoke i could feel that the excruciating nerve pain was gone, what a relief. Before surgery my doctor told me to consider getting out of the tree buz. because it is so phiscally demanding, yea right!!
It took over 9 months of recovery before i climbed again, but now i do it everyday again. I do still have some uncomfortable days though, i just need to constantly remind myslef that im getting older, and im not invincible like i was 10 years ago.
Cortizone injections have helped some other people i know with similiar disc problems.

Best of luck with your injury, like i said, I was rating a 10 on the pain scale for 3 strait months, some days were so bad I honestly wished I could just die. but now im glad i didn't


----------



## ok2climb (Jul 20, 2003)

Thanks to all for the responds, i've been to PT twice so far and the traction table has brought me some relief. Hopefully will recover quickly and be able to get back in the saddle ASAP. Now having to get a lawyer for my workers comp claim wich was just denied, the BS you have to go thru sometimes really 
makes me sick.


----------



## Mattman (Jul 21, 2003)

I injured my back about seven or eight years ago, and received no help from medical professionals. My belly button was about three inches out of alignment, and my neck about the same. I looked like a freak. Back pain is a for a lifetime. The only thing you can do is change your lifestyle. Whether that be work, or exercise. Massage therapy is entirely underated. Meds are good to get you to sleep through the night, but don't help you when you have to work. (Makes you very drousy). I found that regular weight training and stretching helps a lot. They stress the stretching in PT. I was in constant pain for about a year, but with weight training, and stretching i've all but licked it. 

I do drink a lot of beer however, which does mess with my back a bit. I've found that eating too much or drinking to much can realy mess things up for a few days. As well as not getting enough fluids. 

And don't be put off for trying yoga. I do it as often as I can, but feel silly doing those strecthes around others. If you feel girly about it, try a yoga tape or dvd. You could tell the checker at the local Target/Walmart/Whatever that it's for a friend. Well worth it in my book.


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Jul 31, 2003)

i was in a wreck at first of year, looks like i'm gonna give up and try cortisone shot, like i teld doc; there is no small incisions on me, theyre all big!(he thought being small, i'd be a de-light and easy to do!). i've got a few herniations, and dreams of forcing other party up tree like a drill sargeant, to let him give it a try, even well!!

i do the stretches modified from PT chart at clinic i been @ 3x week ever since, some past yoga to tolerance. i like best hanging from chinning bar, weight of trunk seems to naturally pull spine right, as i tilt solid, tight legs to different angles front, back, side for different stretching pulls the best. Also, pepper patches (capascin?) on back.

The sudden change of internal body pressure when letting go of slingshot can about make me pass out as something tender gets twanged. So have to point those out for someone else; so start off frust-rated. i wish they had a lazer pen with 1" spot beam for that, customers etc. Who needs a pin point light, to point out stuff 200' away to someone next to you?

i think pushing on as i can is better than atropying, and kinda couldn't sit still for it anyway! Some days real rough, almost wheel me into place to rope, and as if to swim better than walk; but i take it on as part of the therapy, and constatnly self monitor as i push through pain that is like hard hamstring stretches on tight muscles, especially the first hour.

i'm trying to get tolerant enough of the meds to take for work everyday; really am such a light weight with them, kinda spooked. Hard to keep from getting depressed when not aloud to fly freely suddenly, and humbly on all fours go to the john; but if it beats your head; it does then beat the rest of ya, no matter what you do!

Or something like that!
:alien:


----------



## monkeypuzzle (Jul 31, 2003)

Mattman is absolutely right.


streTHCing is one of the best things you can do for your
body. once a month makes it worse. Got backpain,
(inconsiderable) do sit-ups, it WILL help! Half of the
stretches you learned in school were way,way wrong. 


I used to point my finger and call the yoga dudes sissies. 
I'm no enthusiast, but I'll throw a move or two. I still feel 
like a cupcake though.


Hey TreeSpyder, what happened? Didn't your mother put 
you in the car seat. It's the law for two year olds dude.


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Jul 31, 2003)

Actually she moved when i was 1, but i found her anyway!

Guy rolls out of parking lot in front of me after making 3 rolls, eye contact, stops before entering moving traffic. Rolls in front of me i steer and brake towards his rear as he stops dead in front of me, i hit left lane after truck passes on my left to avoid 'us', he pulls over in front of me there and stops, ran outta road as i was going into mid turning lane; with him in perfect coordination of course!

He said he never saw me (sm. white truck on white road at bright 9am?) and was going for left turn behind truck i ducked left behind. 45mph stream of traffic, left skid marx the whole way, hit totally tightened up in left hand, arm, shoulder as i was steering and right foot, leg, back on brake; just like you're not supposed to!

So it's in LawyerLand, luckily there was a witness and skid marks, or officer wasn't believing me, and was growing to be the ultimate insult to all my efforts! i sat in car after crash thinking all i do all day is project paths, adjust steering, timing and brakeforce etc.; and here i sit, cuz logs were easier, don't have mind of own! And if i didn't try so hard, i woulda been clear, and relaxed! That really sux, especially as this sets in every day! The first hour climbing a lot of daze can be like stretching, pushing agianst back to get into working positions, kinda slow to start some days for sure!


----------

